# Sore today!!!



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Went out to the rigs yesterday in hopes of finding some tuna. Didn't even see a black fin till wright before dark at the marlin. And that was only a handful that actually splashed on the surface we tryed chumming trolling live bait jigging no bites so decided to get our 4 man limit of Ajs . We'll we got what we wanted my biggest to date 68 pounds a 56 and 2 others. That we're average . Beautiful water at the ram Powell. Slick calm water made for a rocket ride in and back on a 28 contender! With twin 250,s


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Glad to see you got out as well, it was an awesome day on the water! We stayed south of Pensacola and played with the AJ's all day, but surprisingly only managed 1 keeper not far north of the edge. Managed to hook up on 5 bull reds over 40" in the mix and a few red snapper but only one take home fish.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice big Aj, glad you got to get out and enjoy some great WX.









Jimmy


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

That is huge! Caught on a jig?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a good one right there !


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

No we were to close to the rigs trolled around them with a plug then pull off the rig as quick as you can .we did try jigging but they break you off in the structure . Big AJs are hard to turn


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, huge fish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report and fish. I'm sure your back feels great!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a big AJ. Nice report.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a real quality fish you have there sounds like a fun trip. Were you showing fish at 300 feet or so? We were there last Sunday and the fish were deep and they stayed there. We managed to jig up a few but it was a lot of reeling up involved.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Actually these were probably hanging down 100, my buddy went back yesterday and fished all night and just came back in and called me , tough bite only two yellowfin in the 50's and 11 blackfin .They didn't even attempt to hook anymore Ajs! .Definitely not going back on a full moon he said the yellowfin bit right at first light this morning.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sunrise and sunset is the ticket for YFT busting bait on the surface. I don't know if the moon has much effect on that, it sure didn't last Monday morning, every thing around was hammering the bait on the surface.


----------

